# Cute lil Chi toy



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Today my mom and I were out shopping and I saw this adorable little Chihuahua TOY lol It's so cute I had to get it! Here is the little fella! 

The last two photos with the other Chihuahua is when we went to Six Flags this October. My fiance Joey was playing games there and won this little cutie for me! I missed him playing though I was over with my mom watching a ride and I turned around and he had it in my face! lol It's so cute! I think he did a good job picking out the Chi lol he could have picked out other dogs but he knows how to make me happy! :love2:










































































(sorry for the little black furrs, Shayley and Kizzie were sniffing them out.)​*


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

toooo cute!!! i love it :albino: jealous!
i just looked on ebay and found it LOL the video is hilarious

YouTube - Chi Chi -- The Peppy Chihuahua


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

That is so cute , i want one lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> toooo cute!!! i love it :albino: jealous!
> i just looked on ebay and found it LOL the video is hilarious
> 
> YouTube - Chi Chi -- The Peppy Chihuahua


lol I know! It's so cute and tiny! I love the little thing! The little moves it does and nose it makes is so goofy and funny. That's funny it's on Ebay? I guess everything is though lol I got mine at Cracker Barrel it's a resturant my fiance works at but there is an old country store attached to it! You might have one where you are! I'm not sure though?



sugarbaby said:


> That is so cute , i want one lol


lol It sure is cute and itty bitty! I was disapointed it wasn't black but I love all Chihuahaus soo much! How could I pass it up? lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg i really want one. where can i buy it? x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Princess* said:


> omg i really want one. where can i buy it? x


lol That's how I was too when I saw the little cutie! Where are you from? If you're from the states there might be a Cracker Barrel near you? I'm not sure how wide spread Cracker Barrel is.....if you're in another country than USA then Pige said she saw it on Ebay, different box but same pup!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im in the UK. i shall have an ebay nosey xx


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Now that is just too cute! Awww bless!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i found one!! and ive ordered it. woop woop x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh my that thing is cute as crap!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

xSamanthax said:


> Now that is just too cute! Awww bless!





cherper said:


> Oh my that thing is cute as crap!!


lol Glad you two think so too!!



*Princess* said:


> i found one!! and ive ordered it. woop woop x


Awesome! Yay! That's so cool you found it! I'm so glad I posted the photos now! I was thinking maybe I was too happy with a toy but hey I know we all love our lil Chis here! lol Post when you get the lil cutie!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i will do. its for my niece as she wants a chi but her mum says no animals x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> lol I know! It's so cute and tiny! I love the little thing! The little moves it does and nose it makes is so goofy and funny. That's funny it's on Ebay? I guess everything is though lol I got mine at Cracker Barrel it's a resturant my fiance works at but there is an old country store attached to it! You might have one where you are! I'm not sure though?


hehe yes its on ebay for like less than $20 which is nuts...LOL~ nope we dont have that name of a restaurant here hehe  although cracker barrel sounds very interesting! haha :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love cracker barrel, i think i'll be going there in a couple weeks. will have to look for the chi toy, so cute


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

very cute!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Princess* said:


> i will do. its for my niece as she wants a chi but her mum says no animals x


Aw how sweet of you! She will love it!! So glad you got to get it hon!



pigeonsheep said:


> hehe yes its on ebay for like less than $20 which is nuts...LOL~ nope we dont have that name of a restaurant here hehe  although cracker barrel sounds very interesting! haha :lol:


Actually Cracker Barrel was selling this little guy for $7.99 and then I get a discount because my fiance works there lol so I paid less than $5 for him! Yay! lol Too bad you don't have Cracker Barrel there, they have some yummy food, it's kinda a little country stuff but I love it!



elaina said:


> i love cracker barrel, i think i'll be going there in a couple weeks. will have to look for the chi toy, so cute


Me too! I love the store, everytime we eat there I have to buy something.....at every Cracker Barrel we go to....lol They have a lot of dragonfly stuff and it's not easy to find dragonfly stuff that I like and looks nice. Hope the little guy is there at your CB!



angelbaby said:


> very cute!!!


=) :hello1:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute. We have cracker barrel around our area, I'll have to go check it out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Very cute. We have cracker barrel around our area, I'll have to go check it out.


That's great! I love shopping in their store! They have more Chi stuff in there too. They have kissing Chi salt & pepper shakers.....and some other stuff I"m going back for soon! I love love lil Chi stuff!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww that is one of the cutest stuffed chi's I have seen! Lucky you!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

foggy said:


> Aww that is one of the cutest stuffed chi's I have seen! Lucky you!


I like the little bandana around his neck and his huge eyes lol


----------

